
Native HTML vs. Website Builder - Jamie_Frew
Hi folks, we are a young start up currently with a simple native html website. We are finding it a bit time consuming for our technical founder to manage content updates and a&#x2F;b testing. How do other startups solve for this problem, do you use a content manager or just go to a website builder like Wix, Squarepace etc.Any wisdom would be appreciated!
======
mimixco
WPEngine, a hosted WordPress provider, is great for blog type sites. If you're
selling stuff with e-commerce, Shopify is easy, too. Both have plugins for A/B
testing and other things you are likely to want.

------
Jamie_Frew
Thanks for the feedback. Also just to clarify we are a b2b saas platform : )

------
smt88
Use a builder until you have enough time and cash to pay for a serious
branding effort.

SquareSpace is good, but there are lots of static site hosts/builders that are
tailored to early startups and will have better landing pages for your
purposes.

